# Healing



## Bro.Moore (Mar 9, 2017)

I'm leaving mf&am and going to pha, but I wanted to know with the degrees I have over in mf&am could they be healed over on pha?


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Bro. Landry (Mar 9, 2017)

In my jurisdiction, no.  I believe you would go through the degrees again.  Depending on how similar the rituals are you might go through all the degrees at one time 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Keith C (Mar 9, 2017)

Bro.Moore said:


> I'm leaving mf&am and going to pha, but I wanted to know with the degrees I have over in mf&am could they be healed over on pha?
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry



Not sure what jurisdiction uses M,F&AM, nor what that stands for.  Is the Grand Lodge you belong to Regular and recognized by the PHA GL in your area? Have you thus visited and sat in a MM lodge at the PHA Lodge you are joining?

Just trying to figure out your situation.


----------



## Bro. Landry (Mar 9, 2017)

Keith C said:


> Not sure what jurisdiction uses M,F&AM, nor what that stands for.  Is the Grand Lodge you belong to Regular and recognized by the PHA GL in your area? Have you thus visited and sat in a MM lodge at the PHA Lodge you are joining?
> 
> Just trying to figure out your situation.



Modern free and accepted, and no, not recognized 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Bloke (Mar 9, 2017)

Bro. Landry said:


> Modern free and accepted, and no, not recognized
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry



Thanks Brother, I did not recognize it either...


----------



## Bro. Landry (Mar 9, 2017)

Bloke said:


> Thanks Brother, I did not recognize it either...






Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Keith C (Mar 9, 2017)

Thanks Bro. Landy, that pretty much answers the question. 

Bro, Moore - Since the group you belong to is not recognized you are considered clandestine and thus not a Mason and have to go through the degrees in a recognized lodge to be so considered.


----------



## MarkR (Mar 10, 2017)

Different jurisdictions will handle it differently.  I've read of instances where entire clandestine lodges were healed over to PHA without their members having to go through the degrees again, after PHA Grand Officers were satisfied with the way the lodge had been run.  So, none of us can answer this for you with any authority; only the PHA of your jurisdiction can answer it for you.


----------



## Bro.Moore (Mar 10, 2017)

Thank you brothers for your input and yes modern free is not recognized but I am leaving to join a pha lodge so that I can be recognized 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Bro.Moore (Mar 10, 2017)

Keith C said:


> Not sure what jurisdiction uses M,F&AM, nor what that stands for.  Is the Grand Lodge you belong to Regular and recognized by the PHA GL in your area? Have you thus visited and sat in a MM lodge at the PHA Lodge you are joining?
> 
> Just trying to figure out your situation.



I haven't sat through a lodge meeting but the lodge I want to join has been around for years, unity lodge #64 MWPHGLNC 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Bro.Moore (Mar 10, 2017)

My uncle was raised in that lodge it was once and still is one of the strongest lodges in eastern North Carolina 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Keith C (Mar 10, 2017)

Bro.Moore said:


> Thank you brothers for your input and yes modern free is not recognized but I am leaving to join a pha lodge so that I can be recognized
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry



That is why you need to go through the degrees again.



Bro.Moore said:


> I haven't sat through a lodge meeting but the lodge I want to join has been around for years, unity lodge #64 MWPHGLNC
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry



I wasn't questioning your new lodge in any way, just trying to determine if your previous lodge was recognized, if it were you could have showed your dues card, been examined and sit in lodge at your new lodge.



Bro.Moore said:


> My uncle was raised in that lodge it was once and still is one of the strongest lodges in eastern North Carolina
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry



Sounds like you are now on a great track after a slight detour!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 10, 2017)

Bro.Moore said:


> mf&am





Keith C said:


> Bro, Moore - Since the group you belong to is not recognized you are considered clandestine and thus not a Mason and have to go through the degrees in a recognized lodge to be so considered.


Yep.


----------



## MRichard (Mar 10, 2017)

Bro.Moore said:


> My uncle was raised in that lodge it was once and still is one of the strongest lodges in eastern North Carolina
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry



Depends on the PHA jurisdiction. Some still do the healing, some don't. MWPHGLTX stopped using the healing process from what I heard. Contact the lodge if possible, they could tell you.


----------



## Bro.Moore (Mar 10, 2017)

I understand completely but I will check with the lodge and see if I can be healed and if not it's okay I'm always willing to be tried never denied and tried again 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Glen Cook (Mar 11, 2017)

Keith C said:


> Thanks Bro. Landy, that pretty much answers the question.
> 
> Bro, Moore - Since the group you belong to is not recognized you are considered clandestine and thus not a Mason and have to go through the degrees in a recognized lodge to be so considered.


Depends on the jurisdiction. We've been informed some PHA will heal, which was the original question. Your GL may limit the act to those made Masons in regular lodges.


----------



## bupton52 (Mar 30, 2017)

Bro.Moore said:


> I understand completely but I will check with the lodge and see if I can be healed and if not it's okay I'm always willing to be tried never denied and tried again
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry



You'll want to go through the degrees again anyway though. I was healed once upon a time and I wish that I would have done it all over again. You will appreciate the experience more, and have an opportunity to learn the work the way the jurisdiction needs you to. 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## BullDozer Harrell (Apr 10, 2017)

Bro.Moore said:


> I haven't sat through a lodge meeting but the lodge I want to join has been around for years, unity lodge #64 MWPHGLNC
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


You haven't spoke with any member of that GL or subordinate lodge you're interested in becoming affiliated with to gather the info you're asking us on an online forum?

I find that so strange and not in the spirit of applying due diligence before making another big decision in Masonry.

In any event, the PHGL of NC does have a healing process in place. However it's not automatic. They still take you through a careful screening process just like my jurisdiction. No guarantees to be expected.

I wish you luck.


----------



## Kenneth Munn (Apr 14, 2017)

Bro.Moore said:


> I'm leaving mf&am and going to pha, but I wanted to know with the degrees I have over in mf&am could they be healed over on pha?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


g

Greetings Brother, I would like to know what MF&AM Lodge was you with.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Apr 14, 2017)

What does it matter?  Its not a real lodge

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Kenneth Munn (Apr 14, 2017)

Greetings sir, I think the lodge would be considered not recognized.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 15, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> What does it matter? Its not a real lodge


I'm curious about this too.


----------



## BullDozer Harrell (Apr 15, 2017)

Kenneth Munn said:


> Greetings sir, I think the lodge would be considered not recognized.


???


----------

